# "Share" popup cuts off/goes off screen



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have noticed that the number of apps that utilize "sharing" on my phone has gotten to the point where the popup app selector runs off the screen. this happens with the gallery and camera, along with a few others. In these two mainly, there is no option to scroll, so some apps are not accessible. I know that on the stock rom, it will show 2 columns, where only one is shown here. Kejar, is this something that you have seen/can look at for the upcoming GBE release? Thanks

I have another tirade about the bluetooth on this phone, but I have to copy it from my xda post from when I had a fascinate, because it's the same on this phone. Just something that Samsung couldn't do right on a smartphone (yet works perfectly on every flip phone they make), that I'm hoping somebody can fix.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

